# Amazing macaws at the zoo! (pics)



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

I went to whipsnade zoo recently and saw "birds of the world" show. And wow! they have some amazing animals. Unfortunatly these are all the pictures I got because I forgot, but these macaws were amazing! defiantly the prettiest birds ive ever see, these photos do them little justice because in real life there just like :gasp:.

first up is hyacinth macaw I dont know alot about birds, however as I far as I know (correct me if i'm wrong) this is the largest speices of macaw, and they are endangered:









second is a scarlet macaw? these two birds were amazing the way they flew wing to wing and there colours and everything.










hope you enjoyed, sorry i didnt take more or even better pictures


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful birds! Yes, Hyancinth Macaws are the largest parrot in the world, & are endangered. Scarlet Macaws are one of the most colourful species of Macaw. My favourite parrot is the Military Macaw - not as colourful as others, but great parrots!


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

yes I think they had a millitary macaw, or a green macaw of some sort. They also had toco toucans, buzzard, jungle chickens, grey parrot. It was a great bird show and i reccomend it to anyone who goes to whipsnade


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Beautiful birds! Yes, Hyancinth Macaws are the largest parrot in the world, & are endangered. Scarlet Macaws are one of the most colourful species of Macaw. My favourite parrot is the Military Macaw - not as colourful as others, but great parrots!



Military macaws are just fantastic along with the buffons two of my favourite birds hyacinths are lovely birds for those who are lucky enough to experience them :whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I know of an hand reared Hyacinth macaw for sale & its only a mere £12K :whistling2:

Gorgeous birds & lovely photos :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> I know of an hand reared Hyacinth macaw for sale & its only a mere £12K :whistling2:
> 
> Gorgeous birds & lovely photos :no1:


Ssshhhh, don't spoil my early birthday suprise from you Ken......... :whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ssshhhh, don't spoil my early birthday suprise from you Ken......... :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

